# First  Fatties and Q-Vue, Picture heavy



## ffighter559 (Jun 8, 2011)

First of all, thanks for all the great advice on smoking fatties!  I have tried four of them in the last week with awesome results. Two pizza, one guacamole, and one sauerkraut with jalapeno and cheese sausages. Oddly enough the sauerkraut was every ones favorite! Even the guac turned out excellent! Thanks again for all the advice y'all gave here on SMF. Now my imagination is my only limits! Only had time to take picks of the first pizza but they all turned out equally well. I got pics from the start to end so here goes!  Hope I can figure this Q-Vue out


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 8, 2011)

Great looking fatties!


----------



## beer-b-q (Jun 8, 2011)

Looks Great...


----------



## windshield king (Jun 8, 2011)

love a good pizza fattie!


----------



## fpnmf (Jun 8, 2011)

Looks delicious!!

Great fattie!!

    Craig


----------



## burgi (Jun 8, 2011)

Very Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boykjo (Jun 8, 2011)

ahhhh.. I remember my first fattie... Yours looks awesome......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Joe


----------



## roller (Jun 8, 2011)

Job well done !!!!


----------



## realtorterry (Jun 8, 2011)

Looks good nice weave too


----------



## sqwib (Jun 9, 2011)

Awesome first...keep em coming.


----------



## nwdave (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## alelover (Jun 9, 2011)

Well done sir. Looks great.


----------



## raptor700 (Jun 9, 2011)

Your fattie looks great

Nice job on the Qview


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jun 23, 2011)

Looks Good


----------



## rixrock (Jul 18, 2011)

sorry if this is a dumb question. second day at this site so just in awe and amazement what you guys have here. now to the question. in the photo it looks like just fire bricks over the grill burner? are they regular size or are they thinner? also i assume that it is a regular gas grill?


----------



## alelover (Jul 18, 2011)

They are the thin bricks in the smoke chamber. Helps hold heat so you don't get a big temp drop when you open the lid. If you look to the left you can see the opening where the smoke enters the chamber. One of the many mods folks here do to the smokers to make them work better. Why don't you jump over to roll call so you can get a proper SMF welcome. Also the search bar up top works very well for finding about anything you can imagine about smoking.


----------



## meateater (Jul 18, 2011)

Looks great, the possibilities are endless.


----------



## alaskanbear (Jul 18, 2011)

Superb!!!

Rich


----------



## osbjdawg (Jul 24, 2011)

Very nice!!


----------



## jjwdiver (Jul 24, 2011)

Hard to believe is was your First fattie! That looked great!!!


----------

